# How do I smoke Hamburgers????



## schneidu (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone I am wanting to try to smoke some hamburgers tonight for dinner. Is this a good idea ? If so what tempiture and for how long ? PLEASE HELP


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2014)

I smoke at 225 until almost done then sear them over the hot coals or grill.


----------



## schneidu (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome.... about how long did you smoke them and did you just place the meat on the racks??


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2014)

It don't take long, maybe 1 hour.

I do them in my UDS right on the rack.


----------



## schneidu (Jan 6, 2014)

Last question ...... what flavor of smoke ??


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2014)

Any thing you want.

I use hickory for just about everything.


----------



## schneidu (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah so far that is my favorite


----------



## redwood carlos (Jan 7, 2014)

Try oak cherry combo. I love it for beef.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2014)

I use Hickory chunks just as you would use charcoal. Makes amazing hamburgers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cherry and pecan is a great blend for beef,  and for that matter chicken and pork. Smoke over low temps and then sear. Or run the smoker hot and do it in one step. Best smoker for doing the low temp them sear is the Mini-WSM.


----------



## dblmac (Jul 21, 2014)

You can smoke burgers on a charcoal grill. You don't need a smoker. Just sear the burgers on both sides then throw some hickory in the coals and close the lid. Make sure the top and bottom vents are completely open. Let them cook until desired doneness.


----------

